# Fly Fishing Gatlinburg,TN



## Specknreds (Sep 23, 2008)

My wife and I are leaving Saturday for a week in Gatlinburg,TN. We are staying in a cabin on a creek or river and they claim it is stocked weekly with Rainbows. I am a avid saltwater fly fisherman and I need some advise on freshwater. The smallest fly rod that I have is an Okuma 8 wt. I'm going to put a lighter line on it (not sure if it will work, but I'm going to try). What flies do I need to buy? What size tippet, I have 6lbs & 8lbs? I've seen people on TV using a float, does this help? Catch and release only, will bending the barb down decrease your catch ratio?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 23, 2008)

I know basically nothing about fly fishing, but one thing you will want to check on is of course you regular fishing liscense, but I believe there are certain regulation when fishing in Gatlinburg...I believe you may have to purchase another permit of some kind for fishing in the stocked stream. I'm sure when you get there and talk to wherever you get your liscense can tell you for sure.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 23, 2008)

I fish with a guy (Lars here) who only uses the easy rod (fly rod). He pinches the barbs and still has a great landing ratio.


he can explain it far better - but much of what he does is to drift the fly along current edges and into the white water letting the current make the fly dance. Most of what he uses are white streamer type flys

oh yeah, he catches the heck out of the smallmouth usually


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 23, 2008)

Bubba, I looked it up and you are correct. I need an out of state and a local permit. The $$$ wasn't to bad.

Capt. Ahab, Adding a white streamer to my list.

Thanks that is what I'm looking for. I would like to catch species that we do not have where I live, such as smallmouths, rainbow trout, etc.


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 24, 2008)

In regards, to East TN fishing, see if there is any info of use to you here...

https://www.easttennesseefishing.com/index.php?autocom=pages&do=show&id=11

Hope it helps!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 24, 2008)

the permits arnt bad, and yuns are headin to some beautiful scenery. im not a fly fisherman but if you take a spinningrod up there with some 4-6lb test, get a gold and black panther martin spinner, second to the smallest. they're leathal!. crickets also work extreamly well on the stockers. just where are you stayin in gatlinburg? i was there last week :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> In regards, to East TN fishing, see if there is any info of use to you here...
> 
> https://www.easttennesseefishing.com/index.php?autocom=pages&do=show&id=11
> 
> Hope it helps!




I agree! Check here! 

And don't forget the camera! Man I am jealous. :beer:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 24, 2008)

if you put a smaller line on your 8weight it aint going to want to load correctly it would be hard to cast. i would just get a longer length leader and smaller tippet,i cant help you on the flys cause i only bass,crappie,and panfish.this is just my thoughts but have a good and safe trip


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't worry about your 8 weight rod being too heavy, I have an Orvis Trident 8-9 weight and that is what I learned with, fishing for 6 - 10" Brookies in the streams around southern Maine. Just make sure you have a tapered leader, either purchase one or tie up your own, starting heavy and reducing size every 3 feet or so until you are down to your desired size. Leave the 8 weight line on, dedawg1149 is correct, you will only sacrifice casting ability. Let the leader dictact the size. The only draw back is that a 4 weight makes it seem more intense.
Streamer flies...... there are tiny gray ghosts that I would use (size 8 or 10 single hook or so?), a small Montreal would be great. Mickey Finns are popular and available in tons of sizes.
Dry Flies..... Stimulator is what I would lead with in the fall, nice colorful fly. Should drive the Rainbows nuts! Elk Hair Caddis and such might work.
Nymphs..... Hares Ear or Prince (beaded). Can even drop a tiny one off a Dry Fly connecting the two with a couple feet of tipet material. Dry Fly acts like a strike indicator, tho the Bow could take either or.
Wet Flys..... kind of like streamers, but I have a home grown Horn Special that slays 'em. Look for a small Hornberg.... simular in design and deadly when twitched.

Probably want to cast upstream and let a nymph bounce along the bottom down past you. I doubt you'll see much surface activity this time of year, but you never know.
Don't forget about twitching that Hornberg thru the current!!!


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh and you can bend the barb or buy barbless hooks. Shouldn't affect your hookup success but might hamper your landing rate. Just remeber to keep a good amount of tension on the line when they strike. Any slack will let that hook back right out and the fish is GONE.


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 24, 2008)

Specknreds said:


> What size tippet, I have 6lbs & 8lbs?



Unless that creek is stocked with monsters, you are going to want to go A LOT lighter than that for your tipet.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Fish Monger said:


> Don't worry about your 8 weight rod being too heavy, I have an Orvis Trident 8-9 weight and that is what I learned with, fishing for 6 - 10" Brookies in the streams around southern Maine. Just make sure you have a tapered leader, either purchase one or tie up your own, starting heavy and reducing size every 3 feet or so until you are down to your desired size. Leave the 8 weight line on, dedawg1149 is correct, you will only sacrifice casting ability. Let the leader dictact the size. The only draw back is that a 4 weight makes it seem more intense.
> Streamer flies...... there are tiny gray ghosts that I would use (size 8 or 10 single hook or so?), a small Montreal would be great. Mickey Finns are popular and available in tons of sizes.
> Dry Flies..... Stimulator is what I would lead with in the fall, nice colorful fly. Should drive the Rainbows nuts! Elk Hair Caddis and such might work.
> Nymphs..... Hares Ear or Prince (beaded). Can even drop a tiny one off a Dry Fly connecting the two with a couple feet of tipet material. Dry Fly acts like a strike indicator, tho the Bow could take either or.
> ...



Now if that ain't some help I don't know what is! =D>


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Fish Monger! :beer:


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 24, 2008)

No problem :wink: I try to chime in when I can and shut my mouth when I don't know what everyone else is talking about :---) [-X :LOL2:


----------



## Nickk (Sep 24, 2008)

The Monger has summed it well, I'd add some foam bodied hoppers for dries since they don't waterlog.


Buy a pack or 2 of tapered leaders that go to 4x and some 4x and 5x tippet material to add on.


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW!!! Thanks for all the replies. I've printed out most of the responces. Had to print Fish Mongers so I could remimber it all!!!LOL :lol: 

Would Bass Pro Shop have a good enough selection on the flies or do I need to go to a Fly Shop?

I guess I should tell the truth, my wife said that I have picked out our (fishing) vacations for the last 10 years and it was her turn to pick, so we are going to Gatlinburg. She said "NO FISHING POLES". SOOO I did what most of ya'll would do and hid my fly rod behind the seat of my truck. You talking about torture, a week in a cabin on the river without a pole. She actually just read this and broke down and said that I could take just one and that I wasn't fishing the whole vacation. That's fair, I guess. :lol: :roflmao:


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 24, 2008)

I have never shopped a Bass Pro shop. The local Cabelas that just opened in my area does not have squat tho. :evil: 

If it was not so soon I would put my money where my mouth was and send you one of each fly I mentioned. A local shop _might_ be a safer bet for the flies.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 24, 2008)

Best way to get the perfect flies for your trip is to drop Dumond Flies a line. they are a sponsor here and make some great stuff

i just made a purchase and i am very, very impressed

https://www.dumondflies.com/


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 24, 2008)

I looked up Dumond Flies last night and I will be ordering soon. I didn't feel that I had enough time leaving Sat. morning.


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!

I don't have pics of every pattern available yet... guess I'm slacking, but if I haven't heard of it or already know how to tie it I'll find out!!!


----------



## Nickk (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd say for flies from top(water) down:
Top:
-foam hopper(3) size 10
-Elk Hair Caddis(5) size 14
-Parachute Adams(5) size 16

Middle:
-gold ribbed hair ear nymph(weighted)(5) size 14
-Prince Nymph(2) size 16
-wooly bugger olive (4) size 6

bottom:
-copper john(3) size 16
-tungsten bead head nymph of some kind(5) size 14


I'd prospect with the hare's ear and if there are risers I'd go with the p-Adams.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't know if you will have the Dumond Flies in time, but the bass pro shop in Pigeon Forge(directly off the interstate) I believe has a pretty good selection. If nothing else, They do have a guy that ties flies throughout the day, so he may be able to hook you up as well. Good Luck! Hope my directions work out for ya as well. :wink: :beer:


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 24, 2008)

Lots of people swear by the Wooly Bugger... I personally haven't had a lot whole lot of luck, but I sat down tonight an tied up a couple dozen. Did the standard black and olive colors, but also did some bright flashy stuff. For some reason I've got that gut feeling that orange will work well this fall :-k 
I was going to troll Sebago Lake this weekend for the last trip of the regular season, but the wind conditions look to be horrible. Now I'm thinking that I may break out the float tube and run some rivers and fly fish (all the while scouting for ducks for the following week).
Maybe I'll post some pics where the Wooly buggers paid off?


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Fish Monger. I realy like your saltwater flies. Have you ever made a pencil popper? It's a popper about 2 1/2" - 3" long. We used them for redfish on the flats. The only problem was one or two reds and they would destroy them, but they would draw some of the most explosive strikes that I've ever seen.


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 24, 2008)

Specknreds said:


> Thanks for the info. Fish Monger. I realy like your saltwater flies. Have you ever made a pencil popper? It's a popper about 2 1/2" - 3" long. We used them for redfish on the flats. The only problem was one or two reds and they would destroy them, but they would draw some of the most explosive strikes that I've ever seen.



Nope. To be honest, I've never fly fished saltwater. I started tying them by popular demand. Now I either buy one to copy from the local fly shop or take a pic on my cell phone to copy :-$ 
Pencil Popper huh? Is this something like what it looks like?






If so and it's something you'd like to see, PM me your address. I'll try my hand at them and pop a couple in the mail to you for free to try out.


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 24, 2008)

And I couldn't resist taking a pic of the orange patterns to share.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 24, 2008)

Pencil Poppers are plugs we use in the surf - -looks like this:


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone. I can not get over the responce that I've had. TinBoats is the ultimate site!!! =D> 

I have a list of flies that is huge. I guess that I'll find a shop and find each one and choose from there. :-k 

Capt. Ahab, The fly pencil poppers are just like the ones Fish Monger showed. It would be interesting to see someone try to fly cast the ones you showed . We do use one on spinning tackle simular to what you show when the tuna are busting the surface.

Thanks again, leaving early in the morning. \/


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 26, 2008)

Good luck!!! Hope you land 'em!!!


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 30, 2008)

Fish Monger, those are an awesome looking orange pattern you made.


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, I thought they looked pretty sharp :wink:


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 4, 2008)

Vacation went by way to fast!! Had a great time. Thanks to everyone, I landed 12 Rainbows, 4 brown trout, and a few other species. What kind of shinner is the bottom picture? I'm guessing shinner?????


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 4, 2008)

Awesome! Glad to hear everything went well but sorry it was too fast.

The fish in the bottom picture is a River or Creek Chub... we have lots of those around here. I caught a few today myself. Below is a link to a picture of one from the TWRA site. 

https://www.tnfish.org/PhotoGallery...y_TWRA/pages/RiverChubCalderwoodNegus_jpg.htm


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2008)

i am going with Creek Chubb as well - a very small one


----------



## slim357 (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see your trip went well, last picture looks like bait to me.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool!

So what flies worked?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 6, 2008)

congrats nice to see your trip went well


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 6, 2008)

I caught most of them on a weighted stone fly. A few on (I'm new at this and don't know the correct names) a small fly with a white parchute and a small streamer. The guy at the fly shop that I bought them from was extremely busy and I can not remember the names. Sorry!! I can tell you that they wanted it just above bottom. I only had one stone fly. It had a gold bead behind the eye of the hook and realistic looking wings. They destoyed it. After about the 7th or 8th fish, the wings were gone, but they still hit it. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## Mac (Oct 10, 2008)

I know I'm posting this much too late.....after your trip. Just wish I'd found this thread sooner.

Next time you are in the Gatlinburg area, take a little side trip over to Townsend. Stop in at the Little River Outfitters, run by Byron and Paula Begley.....really nice folks. The fly shop is a very well stocked store and the staff there is very helpful. I've dealt with them for years and have never hit a glitch. Good Fishing, Mac


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks, I will give them a shot next time. We had a great time and plan on returning in the future. It was an interesting and fun experience. I'm use to dealing with bull reds and tuna on a fly. Ya'll are going to laugh and I wasn't going to admit this but, I was having a heck of time tring to tie 3lb test tippet. I don't think I've ever used anything under 12lb test. The first time I tried to tie a fly on I broke the line 3 times, cinching down the knot. It took a little while to figure the trout out, but once I did it was ON! I can cross out one more fish on my top ten species left to catch before I die (this would be a great top 10 Thread or topic).


----------

